# Molly Kidded with a buckling at 7:20-Is she done? page 5



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I was going to wait until she has 4 weeks to go before starting this but saw that others already started theirs for Feb kiddings. 
I also have a few questions.

First off as you all know Molly is the LaMancha doe without a name...of which I have decided to name Molly. She is a really nice doe, such that I could never part with her.
I paid $50 for her and $40 in the gas tank, which is a really good price (considering she was in milk then). I could easily turn around and sell her for $200 in milk a make a profit, but I am not going to. She means too much to me and it was a friend's friend who sold her to me cheaper before she even put an ad on CL. If she went on CL i'm sure she would be gone in no time. They were also patient with me as I waited a week until I could make the trip.
I am not going to register her, besides I don't know if I want to do any tail tattooing. 
She is really sweet...I doubt there is another doe just like her out there.

Just a run down. She is due in 6 weeks and is very laid back.
She is progressively getting bigger and I have already stopped putting her on the milk stand. When I say putting I mean that it is a ritual for her to put 2 feet up and then I put the other 2 up. She wasn't milk stand trained originally but is getting better.
I don't put her up anymore because she doesn't up and down as easy.

She is laying down almost constantly. Every time I walk in there she is laying down.
She sometimes gets up when I signal her and sometimes doesn't want to get up.
I bring fresh warm water and like to make sure they all get a drink but she stays laying down. I am wondering if this is normal? I assume so.
Should I tug on her collar to get her up and motivated?...I don't know if she notices the fresh water until it turns cold. She eats a lot of hay and is on 2 pounds of grain a day and since I upped the grain she is looking a lot better.

She stretches a lot more now and sometimes I hear her back crack when she stands up.

She is stretching a lot more "back there". I heard something on here about when a doe prepares by the vulva getting longer before kidding. I have noticed a lot of change back there since she was coming on 3 months preg. So hopefully that means a easy kidding.
I am hoping she kids smoothly for me...as she would be the first doe for me.

I also hear stories of does being more distant when pregnant, however this one seems to be closer to me than ever. She "cuddles" me, which is something the other does don't do.
She smiles at me when she is happy. Sometimes I walk in the stall and she looks at me from where she's laying and smiles...this is of course her signal for me to pet her.
She is very smart and uses her horns to pop open the feed bin, which is neat because she can't even see what she is doing with her horns but yet gets it right every-time.
She doesn't eat the grain just opens it and I scoop her 1 pound worth and she has it in a pail.

Pictures to come.

P.S. Is kidding 5-6 days early a LaMancha thing?
I hear fiasco farms LaManchas kid 6 days early and some other LaManchas as well.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

She's cute! I'm not sure about the 6 days early, but I would definately keep an eye on her just in case.

I think you should make her get up and move. I've read that does will typically kid easier if they exercise and keep some of their muscle tone up. It probably wouldn't hurt to take her for a short walk everyday to help her stay in shape. Her back cracking could just be like when you pop your fingers, other than that I'm not sure what it could be from. I think some does do get very affectionate while pregnant and then might get distant when they start to go into labor.

Good luck with her! Is she bred to a LaMancha?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Yep, She is bred to a black & white LaMancha buck that resembles her almost exactly.
He is registered so her kids can be registered as 50%'s. I don't have the bucks info yet.
The doe is actually PB but with no proof. Her and her sister came from a large dairy farm raising only LaMancha dairy goats and their foundation was pure.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Cute. She does need to stay moving around and active. Is she laying all the time? I am not sure feed amounts on a full size goat but don't overgrain her the last few months of pregnancy or the kids can grow too big and have birthing issues.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

She isn't laying down all the time, but she is laying down a lot.
I get her up 2 times a day and walk her out to the milk parlor for her grain. I started getting her up for water as well.
My mom says she is lazy lol...which I am starting to believe now.

I was told 2 pounds a day from the Alpine breeder. She said they need the extra grain to maintain themselves and grow a good udder and such and have a good start on lactation. She said I should feed more the last 2 months...which I am not entirely sure if its good or not. She isn't getting fat or anything...although that wouldn't mean the kids aren't.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

My does that are heavy bred still act mostly normal and active as usual until maybe the last few days then they rest more or if the weather is really hot.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

I think it is coincidental that she is laying down every time I go in the barn (3-4 times a day).
She sometimes pops right up knowing what time it is (grain) and other times lays there a few seconds and gets up when I call her name. Other times real lazy and won't get up unless I go in there. It could be that she was inside for that past 3 days....it has been very windy and cold that I kept them in. They seem to get snotty noses when out in the cold wind.
Today is supposed to be nice out and they are going outside.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Okay, I am walking her 1-2 times a day now.
Mostly because she is in a indoor pen without an outdoor fence for worming and that she needs the exercise.
Would it be okay for her to run...or should I keep at a walk?
We take a walk to the field and she ALWAYS wants to race back to the barn.
It is just something she has always done, I am now sure if her running would stress the kids or anything.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

My goats run all the time, especially when they see me and are on the other side of the pasture. I don't think it would hurt her.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Molly is doing really good. Healing up from that wound and progressing in her pregnancy.
She is due in 4 weeks. I think she might have started an udder..the teats look a little wider and the udder a little longer.

I have a question though. There is a bulge on her right side in front of her thigh (near the hip).
It is about 2 inches by 4 inches and sticks out about a inch. Is this normal? Could this be a baby's head?
It looks really weird and I was wondering if I should freak out, lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Glad to here she's progressing well  Yep it's normal to see the baby bump. It could be the head, butt, or hoof. Cool huh?  I always put my hand on the does side and talk to the babies  :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Yeah that is cool.
I thought everything was contained in one bubble or bulge...I guess there is getting less and less room to move around.
There is a lot of movement so I am hoping that she has at least 2 in there. I can usually feel a pulse as well.
About 3.5 weeks to go...time seems to stand still. Hopefully this 40 degree weather comes back for the last week of Feb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Aww...she is a pretty girl...can't wait to see her kids.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

Yeah, I can't wait to see her kids either.
They should be a spittin' image of her-as her and the buck were almost identical with their back & white markings.
The buck did however have smaller ears (which is what I want).
I am really hoping for :kidred: :kidred: .
That way they can be named Molly's Dolly and Molly's Holly-Dolly & Holly.
lol, that would be rather goofy of me. I wouldn't want a buckling because then what am I to name him. Golly? :slapfloor:

Anyways we are down to where I can count down in days instead of weeks.
Today is Feb 1st so there are about 25 days to go.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

I just thought to give an update and some pics.

She seemed big and then for a while didnt seem to get any bigger. Now with only 15 days left she seems to be getting bigger. At first my guess was twins or trips..now I am thinking a single or twins. she kinda wide and deep.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

She's a cutie  Good luck! I hope she has two beautiful :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My LaMancha doe Molly is due Feb. 26th*

:kidred: :kidred: ditto... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is due Feb. 26th-*

Molly is coming along really well. 
I just gave her a shave today,her whole belly,her udder, and everywhere where it could get messy.
Most of which I just used the buzzer without a guard. It seemed to get a better shave.
Last year I used a guard, fearing without she would get cut, so it was cut to a 1 or 2. 
With this clean shave I shouldn't have any hairs in the milk. It did give her tiny cuts but better than dealing with 1/2 inch hairs in the milk.
Her udder is getting tighter but not as tight as it should be.

I have talked to...about 4 or 5 lamancha breeders and a few online even.
All of them say it is not a myth, lamancha goats usually kid 5-6 days early.
Most commonly they kid right around day 144 or 145. So that is when I plan on kids.
That would be around the 20th or 21st, later if she decided to kid at the normal time.
Coming right up. neighbor says I can borrow him or his birthing kit at any time needed. I am going to town tomorrow to get iodine, wormer (worm 1 day after kidding), and navel clamps, anything else I am forgetting?

I know I left out surgical scrub or J lube but I can't buy the whole kit, unfortunately.
Neighbor said for me to go get him if "going in" is needed. I would much rather have him here for that anyways.
So he would have any other stuff for going in, hopefully not necessary.

Is it the same with goats that if its breach to get it out of there ASAP?
He said the cord snaps and they can't breath and need to be pulled.
I imagine its the same.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Molly is due Feb. 26th-*

Looking good. She looks like she might have twins in there for you.

Yes, you do want to get a breach kid out quickly, although I've never had one that the cord snapped before it was born. With goats a breach is more likely alive than with sheep. I have had a sheep person tell me that almost all breach lambs are born dead. All of the breached kids I have had were born alive, the doe will have a hard time getting the kid out if you do not get the hind legs out behind him if they are underneath the kid.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is due Feb. 26th-*

Apparently the sheep die because of being in there when they can't breath.
Sheep guys says they need to be pulled asap or they will be dead when they come out.
I guess that is mostly a sheep thing. I have never heard of any breach goats coming out dead either.

Oh and see that big green thing?
That is a HUGE 16" planer. It was here when we got here...I would be happy to get it out of there.
I had to bring the milk stand over there as at that machine is one of the few outlets in that barn.

So anyways a Q: Is it normal for the udder to be dry and flakey? The white or brighter spots in the middle of her udder is where it flaked off.
I imagine it is normal from stretching. Should I leave it alone? or being that it is so dry put something on it?

I sure hope she has twins for me. She is definitely looking it now rather than a month ago.
I can't wait.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Molly due 2/26 at day 150 - 2/22 at day 145*

Is she a FF?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due 2/26 at day 150 - 2/22 at day 145*

Nope. This is her second time.
Her udder shrunk down really small and is now getting almost bigger than last year.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due 2/26 at day 150 - 2/22 at day 145*

Molly has made no progress so far. Udder is still the same are ligs hard. She is however MISERABLE She has a fav spot to lay in and is a little more agressive. She plays rough simply put. I had siblings stay out because she would lightly ram them in the back or knees. I think she is stressed out easily. Could also mean she is more pushy about wanting attention. She does enjoy my company but still puts pressure from her horns on my knee (and I have bad knees). I dont think she trying to hurt me(or knock me over)..just trying to tell that she is miserable.
Other than the head bonk she gave me earlier she hasn't hurt me in any way...just is way more pushy. She likes to rub her head up and down on my leg while applying some pressure. She she is acting a little weird.
Could this strange behavior also mean she could go in the next 3 days? Or that kidding isn't too far down the road?
Her pooch is redish and swollen and of course has been stretching a lot this past month. She seems to "leak" and other than that has never had any discharge.

I figured to take the pen mates out completely until she kids.
I have a feeling she will go early in the week(or at least before her due date)...even though she shows no signs of it now.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due 2/21-2/26 Kid watch begins-Today is day 142*

Her udder is a tad bit bigger, still a long ways to go.
What is new is I can SEE the kids moving.
I saw some rapid kicks on her left side and I feel a head/butt/ or tail and the right side.
It is the coolest thing to see them moving around like that.
Molly shook her whole body in an attempt to get them to settle down (kicking like crazy)..poor girl is tired and miserable.
I thought that was kinda funny.
I am thinking at least 2 because there is a ton of movement going on there.
Pooch looked a little more swollen, ligs the same.
She is stretching a lot but I don't think it is the same stretch as when they get kids in place(?)
She is stretching the middle of her back up, instead of stretching out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Molly due 2/21-2/26 Kid watch begins-Today is day 142*

What a pretty girl....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due 2/21-2/26 Kid watch begins-Today is day 142*

Sorry, I just have to post more pics of molly.
She is wearing a lil red scarf out on this mornings walk.
My mom said it was cute and to "keep in mind that that goat is mine" lol. She paid 50 and I payed 40 for gas and 40 to breed her and all her hay and grain. So more mine than hers- a fun family argument. But Molly is definitly a keeper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Molly due 2/21-2/26 Kid watch begins-Today is day 142*

Very nice....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-ligaments starting to soften-day 145*

Okay her ligs have me a little confused.
Do they move?
It seemed as if they were more in the middle and now they are way closer to the tail head.
I can fit 3-4 fingers on her tail bone area without touching the ligs.
The rest of the area other than the ligs is very mushy and she can lift her tail higher (or so it seems).
The ligs are a little softer. Only what is kinda weird is the left one is softer and lower than the right?
Her left lig is not as noticeable as the right but hey both are still there.
Other than that her udder is about the same with no discharge ever.
I did notice some weird behavior and a lot of stretching and yawning.
She does the stretch when she gets up-which is like when a dog wakes up from a nap. Then she does this hunching stretch where she her whole back goes up in the middle. Only 2 out of 5 times do I see her up when I comes in the other times she is laying down in her spot/nest area.

Also I have therapy today.
So I will be gone from 1pm to maybe 5pm.
She doesn't sound close to kidding..just I am kinda nervous leaving her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Ligs starting to soften-Day 145*

Ligs come and go.... :wink:

Hope therapy goes well.... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Ligs starting to soften-Day 145*

So I think I may have something worth the update!

I had therapy again today (yes 2 times a week right now) and my sister (17) has been keeping a close eye on Molly for me.
She read up on everything online and knows how to check ligs( I taught her) and knows pre-labor signs.
Well from what I hear she has been very potsy- getting up and down in a short period of time and has been stretching out more than 3 times.
So sounds like pre-labor to me. She is also VERY swollen back there and red. This has started this morning that I noticed a difference back there.
Didn't get a chance to check on her myself yet so I am heading out there now.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Good luck!! We are waiting on one of ours to go any day now, as well. She is making me crazy. She had a little discharge.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Okay she is definitely getting closer...how close I am not sure.
She would be my first doe so I am nervous as heck. I am fairly sure that it will be a easy kidding though.

She is really red and swollen. She seems to be stuffing her already stuffed rumen with hay.
I have never seen a goat with such an appetite. She seems to just scarf it down and isn't as picky as she usually is.
No joke she must have put away 1/4-1/2 a flake in just 20 mins.
My guess is that this means she is planning on bringing in the milk and needs nutrients to do so?
Her ligs are some but still there still and udder is not full (I think she will fill at the last minute).
Is it possible she is in pre-labor with ligs still there?
My sis said that she has had white to clear discharge at times(for the past 3 days or so off and on) but I have never seen it.
She seems more nervous and jittery, doesn't care for attention like she did.
She will let you pet her but doesn't stop eating and smile like she used to.
So...still not sure if this is pre-labor or not but I am getting ready for kids regardless.
Also I don't know if I saw any contractions while I was out there, maybe they are further apart.
I was out there watching her for about 20 minutes.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Sounds like she is getting close! Usually when my does start hunching their back up (way up, similar to how they hunch up after they get bred by the buck) they are in labor and having contracions, Molly may just be stretching right now and helping the kids get in position.

If you scroll down, almost to the bottom, this page has pics of one of their does having a contraction and how she was hunching her back http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

Good luck! I'm sure everything will go smooth.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Her udder is filling a lot in a short period of time.
I have been checking on her every hour and each time it seems bigger.
The ligaments are soft but still there still.
One thing a friend told me to check was how her rump was.
Her tail head is raised a lot more and is about 2 inches from being level with her back.
Doesn't sound any sooner than 12 hrs, right?
I don't think she has started labor yet. She hunches up but it is not like the picture. She hunches way up, I think it is more of a stretch.

I think she still might have a way to go because she can't be in labor or pre-labor with the ligs still there....I don't think.
I will just check on her a few times during the night.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Those hunches sound like contractions to me. But more like early contractions. Which means she could kid in 10 minutes or 12 hours. Now you just have to keep a close eye on her. I hope you slept last night because it doesn't sound like you will get alot tonight. Good luck.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

The hunches may be her getting the kids into position. So soon but if ligs are there you should have a little while.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Okay I will keep a close eye on her.

Is it possible that the ligs just "go away" like within a few hrs?
They already softened a lot just in the past 2 hrs...wondering if at 3am or something they would or could be gone.
I would probably set the alarm and get up every hour if I should.
Otherwise, I could sleep in the barn, lol :roll: 
What my mom said but I don't feel like camping right now.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

I read online that if you can still feel the kids then you have at least 12 hrs, true?
I can still feel them.

Also my friend says if the tail head is close to being level with her back that means she is really close...as in baby entering the birth canal. Which just doesn't sound right...but what do I know. I am so confused.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Is she posty? viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3422 I honestly don't go my ligs that much so I can not help you there. I look for posty, and strutted udders also stretching. Which could be why I have almost missed some. This year I missed 2 of my 3 but that was because I was at work.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

When Grace kidded her ligs didn't go away completely until just a few hours before she had the kids. I could also see the kids moving while she was in labor. I would keep an eye on her tonight if she is changing that rapidly. Especially as cold as it is where you are you will need to make sure the kids get dried well and are warm.

Hopefully you have some new little kids in the morning!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Hmm. I will have to check into that(to check if she is posty). Back to the barn.Her udder is not strutted, that I do know.
I did check on her not to long ago and there wasn't much change, maybe ligs were softer, but not sure.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 147*

Nope she doesn't appear to be posty.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly due Feb 26th-Maybe pre-labor day 148*

Molly is in labor.
I at first didn't really know if her weird stretches were contractions or not, now it is clear these are contractions.
She does them laying down and I have seen 3 in a little over 10 mins.
She shifts around and grunts for a second and then goes back to chewing cud.
She is starting to open up back there (dilation) and is very swollen.
This is "easy labor" right? I am heading back out there and don't have my cell working so I won't be able to give an update as often as I want to stay with her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Wahoo! can't yait to see pics! hope all goes well! ray:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Hope all goes well and you get what you want :greengrin: .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

ray: for an easy delivery and some beautiful :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Happy Kidding.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Yay! I can't wait to see pics of your new kids!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

So I think I may have sent the wrong impression.
She is not in labor but in early labor.
I think she will get serious later tonight.
She is very restless and up and down, peeing a lot, pawing, being vocal. etc etc
I could have swore I saw contractions... maybe I am seeing things.
I didn't see any after that. I didn't see anything online that said they have contractions in early labor so thought that that was actual labor...
Sorry for all the confusion- I feel like an idiot.  :sigh: 
She is however really close and should start actual labor soon.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

:laugh: No worries! I _still _do the same thing.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Okay a few things I have questions about-
How long until active labor do you think? I wish I could post pics but can't now-so have to describe it.
Her vulva is stretched to about 2 inches long when she is up, when she is laying down it look red, swollen, and open.
Idk why it is open it is just open and about 1/2 inch wide. There seems to be some mucus there, clearish in color.
She is not posty. Has most of the phase 1 or early labor signs but doesn't have a full udder.
I am worried about that. She has a somewhat biggish udder (almost the same as last year or the same) but her teats seem to be flat.
Like there isn't any milk in them. Would she wait until later or when she is in labor to let down her milk?
I am hoping she comes in milk 100% as I have no other way of feeding kids.

She is progressing really well in every area except for her udder.

Also she seem to breath a little rapid...normal?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

It is hard to say how long she has until active labor, could be any minute or could be several hours. It is normal for them to open up in labor when laying down, I think that is the bodies way of helping her to be opened up for the kids to come. Her udder may not fill until after she has the kids, Grace filled in right before kidding and wasn't all the way full until after she had them. Breathing rapidly is normal, a good reason why giving birth is called "labor" she is laboring, or working hard to get those kids out, just ask your mom I'm sure she will tell you she breathed harder when she was in labor. 

Not all goats will look posty when in labor, most of mine don't show any of the signs, usually they don't have any mucus until their water breaks.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

^^ I know the science of it. Just didn't know they did it almost constantly. 
Yes, my mom should definitely know how it is, and went through it 10 times with us human kids.

But it looks like they will be born tomorrow at any rate.
That would be really cool as that would be my dads 60th B-day.

Molly is getting to be a grouch (has every right to be) and doesn't want me touching her anymore.
She never did like her udder being touched but now I get "spanked" for it.
She turns around and taps me with her horns, kinda funny.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

So the weather has made a turn for the worst.
It is cold with a lot of wind. That means the barn is kinda drafty right now.
Because of the draft I am thinking it might be best to move her into the milk parlor?
It is only 8x8 but is cleaned out, I would just have to move some things around.
Also not a lot of draft gets into there as it is sealed up for the most part.

Her udder has gotten a lot bigger but still nothing in her teats. I think she might go sometime soon or keep me up till 5 or 6.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Awww I hope things go great with Molly! IMO do what you think is best. We don't have a 100% draft free barn ourselves, and we've done just fine with kids being born. Just make sure you get them dried and warm. 
BTW, sounds like your getting what we got today, the wind was INSANE. I drove to the feed mill to get grain <45min drive>, and was fighting 30-40mph winds, was NOT fun. It was 68 yesterday, by the time I got home at 3pm it was spitting snow!
Finally calmed down out there. Hopefully it calms down before Molly kids, that will really help with the draft issue.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

I decided to move her.
The milk parlor is so much warmer without there being a draft. Right now it must be over 50mph-getting worse not better.
Wouldn't you know it took me 2 days to get the parlor cleaned out and set up and only 20 mins to clear it out.
And guess what? Her teats have already started to fill in that short period of time (20 mins). She already has a huge udder.
I am not sure when it will be...maybe in a few hrs. 
My guess is she will kid early morning around 3-7am.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Sounds pretty close. Any kiddos yet???


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 148- PAGE 3*

Nope. Closer though.
Her udder has filled in and I can no longer feel the ligaments.
Just as of 3am they were there.
She could switch it up to high gear any time soon.
I am just crossing my fingers she goes soon as later today I will be gone.
Edit: Yup, Ligs are completely gone and it is really sunken in around the tail and tail head. In the next few hrs maybe?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

Boy am I ever happy I moved her into the milk parlor!
I turned on the heat lamp (125 watt) for 1/2 hour and it was already nice and warm in there.
Wind was so strong last night we lost a window (old house) and the wind hasn't stopped.
She is getting closer and closer. Can't wait.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

Sounds like you are going to have kids soon. How exciting :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

Wow, good thing you did move her then. Hopefully she kids for you soon and all is well


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

Her udder is full, tight, and strutted.
She even lets me message it when before she never let me touch it.
So she must be itching for some relief.
I think she may go very soon. She doesn't like me leaving her, so I am going back out there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

Sounds like she is very close now Jesse! I can't wait to hear all about it and I sure hope all goes smoothly for you! If you have a camera handy, we want pics!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in Early Labor-Day 149- NO LIGS*

I will get you pics 

She had some clearish discharge and now it is turning more of a yellow color.
It was hanging down about 2 inches. So she is going to be kidding really soon.
She is laying down right now and contractions are harder.
Contractions seem to be every 2 minutes. Active labor?
Her water didn't break or anything like that.
Maybe just her coming into active labor?

Going back out there. Might not give an update till after she kids.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

sounds like she is close!!!!!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Sounds like you should have kids pretty quick! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Can't wait!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Come on Molly!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Opps. I gave an update a while ago and forgot to hit submit (I slept 5 hrs).
Update was she is not quite in active labor just yet.
She is having a lot of contractions so that should be soon though.
Right now she is still having contractions that are 1-2 mins apart.
Will let you know when she decides to "get serious".


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Good luck!!! Sounds like you will have babies in the next few hours


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Can not wait for an update! :clap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Good luck man


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly is in (or coming into) Active Labor-day 149- kids *

Molly kidded at 7:20 with a buckling (darn).
She started heavy labor at 6:30 and did really well.
The buckling was rather big and she screamed and screamed at the head (poor girl).
He is just as energetic outside as in. It took me 10 mins to get him to latch on and then couldn't get him off.
He looks just like his mother.

I think she is done...but not sure. If she isn't done there isn't much hope for the second kid as it has over a hour.
I tried bouncing her and didn't feel anything hard..does that mean she is done?
She still has some streaming goo like before she got the hoof out.
After the baby was a bubble. My mom curiously touch it lightly and it popped.
Worried if there is another kid. If only one she made a HUGE udder for just 1.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Are her sides all sunk in around her hips? Usually when they are really sunk in they are done.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, she is done.
I read up again on bouncing and I know I did it right.
No hardness in there. Her sides are sunk in a lot.
I was so hoping for twins...at least this buckling is cute.
Gotta go clean up a messy mess.

Bright side is I think my 1/2 gallon milker just went up to 3/4-1 gallon.
I think she has the capacity.

He is dried off and really going for it.
I can't upload pics until later.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap: :leap: 
congrats!!!! cant wait for pics!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats on a healthy baby and safe delivery! Good for Molly! And you too.

Jan


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant wait for the pic's :kidblue: :clap:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I am thankful for a safe kidding and a healthy baby from Molly.
She is such a good mother. Bright side I think she has a 1 gallon capacity now.
Last year was 1/2 gallon and this year her udder is almost twice as big(did I already say that-if so sorry for repeating).
It took a while to get him to suck on those fat teats (lots of milk from red teats..she definitely had some pressure there).

I started another thread for Mollys kidding. I will add pics there soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been following along too....can't wait to see pics! 1 gallon upgrade!! Wonderful!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Pics are here viewtopic.php?f=51&t=29119
Not sure if it is a 1 gallon upgrade, just guessing by how big her udder is. Last year I got her 6 months into the lactation and she dropped in production to feed a single and they didn't milk her. So it was only a 1/2 gallon then.
I did milk 3/4 a quart out of her(kid wasn't using enough) with lots still in there. So I should get at least 3/4 of of gallon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

